# .25 caliber Steel Shooter



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This is about as simple a design as can be created for a board cut. Though this frame, as described, is intended for small diameter steel balls, it can be scaled up for larger ammo, and a jpeg pattern is included for those who want to do so. This pattern is intended for use with 1/2 inch high quality plywood. I make no claim to having created this design. All I have done is put it to paper. Copy it with my blessing. First, a picture of the frame when nearly final sanded.










Now, the actual pattern. http://hanksplace.in...ini-pattern.pdf

Finally, the pattern in jpeg format, which can be scaled to whatever size you want to make.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice looking frame.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

smitty said:


> Very nice looking frame.


Thanks, Smitty. I'm going to scale it up, cut notches and band with gum rubber for an old-timey traditional look.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice, simple design. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I scaled and printed. Wil be cutting one out soon. Thanks Henry.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

A big steelball does'nt need a big frame!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Frodo said:


> A big steelball does'nt need a big frame!


True, but the ideal slingshot seems to be as elusive as the ideal woman.

Some like 'em big
some like 'em small
some like 'em medium
but I like 'em all.


----------

